# Kodiak settings



## aaronmiiller (Aug 15, 2012)

I've only spayed a few jobs with my kodiak thus far and am pretty happy with the results. However I feel I still don't have my settings completely figured out. In my area a medium knockdown is preferred. I'm just curious what tip size, pump speed, and air pressure you guys are using? I'm currently using the 3/8" tip on pump speed 40 and 40 psi. Any help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## Tim0282 (Jan 8, 2008)

This is an old post. Just seeing it today. You probably have it figured out by now. I use a Kodiak. I have a 75' hose set on mine and run the pump speed at 70% and air pressure at whatever it takes to get the texture heavy enough. Not very much. Probably in the 40 pound range. Mix the mud fairly thick/stiff.


----------

